
Elon Musk Slams Mark Zuckerberg on Twitter Over the Safety of AI - digitalshankar
http://www.teslarati.com/elon-musk-slams-mark-zuckerberg-rosy-ai-view/
======
digitalshankar
This is in response to Mark Zuckerberg blasts Musk warnings against artificial
intelligence as 'pretty irresponsible'

[https://www.bizjournals.com/sanjose/news/2017/07/24/elon-
mus...](https://www.bizjournals.com/sanjose/news/2017/07/24/elon-mus..).

